# Walking Shoes



## kmelvin (26 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I walk home every evening, from the City to Lucan.

I'm looking for a good quality pair of runners that will take the strain 
(of walking on paths) off my ankles and knees.

Could someone recommend a pair?

Thanks

K


----------



## Caveat (26 Sep 2007)

How about Regatta?

I have a pair - tough, lightweight, waterproof and comfortable.

around €80.


----------



## kmelvin (26 Sep 2007)

Cool thanks, where would I pick up a pair in Dublin?

K


----------



## Caveat (26 Sep 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Cool thanks, where would I pick up a pair in Dublin?
> 
> K


 
Sorry, no idea about Dublin but they're not exactly rare. Any outdoor activity type place should have them or even regular shoe shops.


----------



## amgd28 (26 Sep 2007)

I walk a bit, and I bought a pair of North Face shoes/runners in the Great Outdoors off Grafton Street about 9 months ago. They are fantastic, could walk forever but my feet stay very comfortable. Highly recommend them. Cost about 120 euro I think but well worth it. so comfortable, waterproof, breathable, and easy on your joints


----------



## kmelvin (26 Sep 2007)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## NHG (26 Sep 2007)

I walk everyday and would'nt part with my MBT's for love nor money


----------



## miselemeas (26 Sep 2007)

http://www.swissmasaius.com/Default.aspx

MBT Footwear - highly recommended, pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Sep 2007)

miselemeas said:


> http://www.swissmasaius.com/Default.aspx
> 
> MBT Footwear - highly recommended, pricey but well worth it!


 
We've had a few previous threads on MBTs.

A few friends have mentioned that they take quite a bit of getting used to. Can cause pains in legs initially.

Daughter swears by .


----------



## redbhoy (27 Sep 2007)

I bought a pair of MBTs recently and they are the most comfotable pair of shoes Ive ever had. They cost €207 but if they last a decent enough time they'll be well worth it.
I didnt have trouble walking in them at all but Ive heard some people say they're awkward enough to start off with.
Id recommend them anyday.


----------



## cathy06 (27 Sep 2007)

MBT, hard to get used to but worth it and they are good for you,
cathy


----------



## Marathon Man (27 Sep 2007)

I run but can't keep up with my wife when she's walking, so I can't speak from my own experience on walking shoes, but, subject to that caveat, here's my opinion:
Try Nike Pegasus runners - they'll cost about €100.  They provide great cushioning.  If you have issues with (ankle/knee) stability, you may be better off with Assics. My wife - walks about  5 miles a day, probably a mile or 2 shy of your jaunt, kmelvin, - used to wear walking shoes - generic type - and was always complaining. I finally convinced her to change to pegasus - no more complaints.  
btw, if your runners get wet or damp, stuff them with crumpled up newspaper immediately you take them off - or they'll smell like cat's p*#s


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Sep 2007)

Marathon Man said:


> ...If you have issues with (ankle/knee) stability, you may be better off with Assics....



Could you expand on that?


----------



## Marathon Man (28 Sep 2007)

Again, can't offer personal experiences - been running for past 24 years without problem - fingers crossed!!. However, following debate about shoes on this site a while back, I discussed the matter with John Buckley of http://www.johnbuckleysports.com/ , a major sports shop in Cork and also a former World Masters Champion - 5 Gold medals, so he knows a little bit about the sport (as opposed to most "sports shops")

John's opinion, in short is that Nike are great for cushioning - I've been wearing the brand for the past 18 years or so. I also wear a separate pair for casual walking. John suggests that if you've any issues with pronation or supination, (see [broken link removed] for info), then Assics provide more stability. I'm afraid my reference to knees probably should have been left out. Unless your knee problem arises fundamentally from pronation or supination, then the shoes alone probably won't do much for you. 

If you do have a problem with knees or ankles, a physio should be able to advise on whether you have an ankle stability problem, leg length difference etc.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Sep 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines whats different between the brands that makes one more stable and the other more cushioning.


----------



## adorado (28 Sep 2007)

MBT is the way to walk


----------



## batty (28 Sep 2007)

redbhoy said:


> I bought a pair of MBTs recently and they are the most comfotable pair of shoes Ive ever had. They cost €207 but if they last a decent enough time they'll be well worth it.
> I didnt have trouble walking in them at all but Ive heard some people say they're awkward enough to start off with.
> Id recommend them anyday.


 
I love my MBTs and last week threw out a pair that i had got 4 years out of!!  i had worn them every day to/from work for about 9 months every year (wear the sandals during the summer).  Definitely worth the money


----------



## Marathon Man (28 Sep 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines whats different between the brands that makes one more stable and the other more cushioning.


It's mainly down to construction, materials and probably market niche. You'll get a bit more info on shoes here:
http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_1/184.shtml , http://www.podiatrytoday.com/article/4629 or here;
[broken link removed]

A good way to figure out what's happening is to look at the soles of your old shoes.  I wear down fairly uniformly and my shoes last about 6 months (about 1200 -1500 miles) - they get hard(er) (due to sunlight, heat, etc), whereas some colleagues shoes only last about 500 miles, due to wear primarily on the inside or outside of the heel - clear indication of pronation or supination.


----------



## kmelvin (28 Sep 2007)

Many Thanks for all the advice guys.

I'm going shopping later, so plenty of options.


----------



## joanmul (29 Sep 2007)

batty said:


> I love my MBTs and last week threw out a pair that i had got 4 years out of!! i had worn them every day to/from work for about 9 months every year (wear the sandals during the summer). Definitely worth the money


 

They can be re-soled by MBT in Cork.


----------



## kmelvin (2 Oct 2007)

So I went for the Nike Pegassus in the end and have to say, so far I'm very happy.

They're very comfortably and definitely take some of the strain off my dodgy knees.

Thanks for all the help.

K


----------

